# Mixed feeding



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi, 
I started mixed feeding my LO as he was really fighting me at every feed and although I persevered for weeks it carried on being a problem and he started sleeping badly too. (I did try Jeanette's advice to express a little first and this does help at the b/f we are still doing, thanks!) Our feeding has settled down a lot since then, except at 7pm when he still absolutely fights me and acts as though I'm trying to poison him,    which then makes him difficult to settle for the night, so I'm about to start a 3rd bottle at that feed (a bit sad at this as I thought a bedtime b/f would be comforting for him, but he doesn't seem to agree. Our feeding schedule is:
7am formula
10am b/f
1pm b/f
4pm b/f
7pm b/f, about to swap to formula
11pm formula
3pm b/f
My main worry is whether I'm giving him the right amount of formula at each feed. I'm currently offering him 7oz, which he will easily drink at 11pm, but he only manages about 5 or 6 oz at 7am. Is it possible to give him too much formula or should he stop when he's had enough? I've tried getting him to go longer between feeds too and hoped that formula would help with this, but he doesn't seem to be getting the message! 

I'm thinking of slowly switching to all formula over the next month or two as he really doesn't seem to find what I have to offer particularly satisfying. Should I be dropping feeds in any particular order? My LO is almost 4 months old. 

Thanks, in advance, for your help.
Karen x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Karen

Well done for trying to continue hun . Breast feeding its not easy.

But, if you want to you could still continue with mix feeding. Is there any times of the day when he will take the breast? If so, you could bf at these times and give formula at the others.

He will soon let you know if he isn't having enough formula. Keep with the 7oz..if he drains the bottle at 11pm at the same time next day add an extra oz. If he becomes more ''sick'' than usual cut back by an oz.

If you decide to drop bf take one feed at a time and drop one at a time every few days ie day 1 drop 1pm...3 days later also drop feed at 4pm. Leave the 3am till last. If he happily takes the 3am feed just continue with it as he will be dropping the night time feed soon himself.

As a general guide baby's need approx 2.5 x their weight of formula/ 24 hours.

I hope this is useful and hasn't confused you! If so come back to me hun

Jxxxxx


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Many thanks, Jeanette. He will still b/f at some of the daytime feeds so I'm going to continue those for a while longer, and wind down very gradually until I'm just doing the 3am one (if he hasn't dropped it by then). 

Karen x


----------

